# Group Head Cleaner



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone bought or used one of these?

https://www.espazzola.ch/en/shop/#!/~/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks a nifty little tool.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

CHF38 including postage and 8% tax. What is the GBP price.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> CHF38 including postage and 8% tax. What is the GBP price.


£36.49 delievered


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

That's 20% VAT for you.

Not sure this is going to do a better job than chucking my shower screen in the dishwasher and scrubbing the grouphead wth my grouphead brush and a microfiber cloth.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> That's 20% VAT for you.
> 
> Not sure this is going to do a better job than chucking my shower screen in the dishwasher and scrubbing the grouphead wth my grouphead brush and a microfiber cloth.


It is easier though. I backed this on Kickstarter and it failed but the guy persevered. Getting a few mentions on the Londinium forum. Good idea in principle so will report back once I have tried it. You time rich retired people!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have bought one and should have it when I et back next week


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> £36.49 delievered


£36 that's taking the pee


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Bit stiff £36 for what it is imho. However if its lifespan was decent then maybe?

Any chance of a group purchase to lower price?

Would be interested .


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Far too expensive! There are more reasonable alternatives. Will still be interested to hear how this works out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine arrived today. That price includes postage from Switzerland. It is expensive but if it makes life easier for me, then it is good value


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, scratched my head for 2 minutes then it took 60 seconds to assemble. Going to try it out at lunch time. Seems well made. No mention of how long the membrane is expected to last but I like the idea that the membrane uses the machines water flow to clean and that the water can only pass out of the thing via the funnel. It also has some nodules on the open side for cleaning the steam tip. I hope it works as it is actually an expensive but nice bit of kit!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm up for a group purchase


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will contact him and ask for a price for ten units and we can go from there


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

For orders over 300 Swiss Francs the system is set to give a 10% discount and the shipping is charged at about £10 to £15 for the 10. So, there is a small saving but then you have to redirect them once in the UK, so probably cheaper to buy direct.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Would you say it cleans any better than a regular backflush with a blank p/f, dfk41?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to investigate dfk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Would you say it cleans any better than a regular backflush with a blank p/f, dfk41?


On first impressions yes, because as opposed to sloshing the same water around, it lets the particles and water pass through. Only used it once so will leave it a couple of days before I try again.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Mine arrived today. That price includes postage from Switzerland. It is expensive but if it makes life easier for me, then it is good value


Sorry about the random likes & thanks - new phone


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, best £36 I have spent in a long time. Used it a few times now and pre cleaning, if you pull water through there is a lot of grains in the water. Post cleaning, virtually nothing.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

interesting design, this would work on a lever as well, what do you think?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Frans Goddijn on his own blog has a video of it being used on his Londinium:

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk/2017/02/espazzola-group-head-cleaning-tool.html

John


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stanic said:


> interesting design, this would work on a lever as well, what do you think?


I am using it on a lever!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stanic said:


> interesting design, this would work on a lever as well, what do you think?


So far it seems great cleans the group nicely, is simple yo use and doesn't disintegrate when used on a hot group.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Good to hear, I still have the idea of profitec 800 lingering in my brain ?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Unlike a lot of coffee gear, this genuinely looks like a tool that improves how things are currently done. I have ordered one and look forward to testing it out


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Stanic

Why an 800? It is relatively unproven in a market where a couple of levers stand out.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> @Stanic
> 
> Why an 800? It is relatively unproven in a market where a couple of levers stand out.


I also researched into it.. However, a 3.5L boiler for a domestic machine puts me off slightly. That would take ages for the water to cycle on that design (dipper)

The Londinium has a 2L boiler according to the specs.

I am aware this has gone slightly off topic.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> @Stanic
> 
> Why an 800? It is relatively unproven in a market where a couple of levers stand out.


I see, the Londinium looks great and there are some other options, the thing is I've had a chance to work with the P800 for two occasions now, at a training centre, where last time at the latte art training I pulled shots on it paired with the K30 for two hours non-stop, frothing milk, and it worked like a charm..also the steam power was just perfect for me


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Stanic said:


> the thing is I've had a chance to work with the P800 for two occasions now, at a training centre,...


Hello, was this in Zilina 21. February 2017? If yes than we have met there and I have L1 (12/2014 model) for sale in Bratislava.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

mazi said:


> Hello, was this in Zilina 21. February 2017? If yes than we have met there and I have L1 (12/2014 model) for sale in Bratislava.


haha

the world is small


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

How are you boys getting on with this? Would like to order today possibly.

Still using it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

absolutely.....every two days and am always surprised just how much it gets out, and this is remembering a lever has no solenoid to suck back up


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks David - I'll go for it now.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Is the group buy off the cards?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blackstone said:


> Is the group buy off the cards?


he offered 10% their you had to post out from the UK....not worth the saving


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers. Will go ahead and place an order myself then


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> @Stanic
> 
> Why an 800? It is relatively unproven in a market where a couple of levers stand out.


Just have to add, the question is similar to 'Why Sette?' There are plenty of grinders that don't fail in the first few months of light domestic use..

I was considering Sette, nice design and features, good campaign but then I saw the pictures of the construction and read the reports..


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

The Espazzola works a treat on my Rocket Giotto. I'm very pleased with it.


----------

